# I Need Help Making Masks



## KitsuneKit (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a small list of different masks that I want to make:
All Night Mask
Blast Mask
Bremen Mask
Bunny Hood
Captian's Hat
Circus Leader's Mask
Couple's Mask
Deku Mask
Don Gero's Mask
Feirce Deity Mask
Garo Mask
Giant's Mask
Gibdo Mask
Goron Mask
Great Fairy's Mask
Kafei's Mask
Kamaro Mask
Keaton Mask
Mask of Scents
Mask of Truth
Postman's Hat
Romani's Mask
Stone Mask
Zora's Mask

I want to make them out of some material that will be hard, durable, can be painted.  What would the people on here suggest?


----------



## Magnus (Nov 17, 2007)

These all from Majora's Mask XD

i'd say make paper mache masks first, then you could always cover them with resin like stuff


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 17, 2007)

Magnus said:
			
		

> i'd say make paper mache masks first, then you could always cover them with resin like stuff


Yup.
That's what they do at my school.


----------



## Foxfairy (Dec 17, 2007)

Celluclay, it's sort of like paper-mache but it dries very hard and light.


----------

